# Yawntario anyone???



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Kidding, the Calgary thread has me thinking... 
Me? Transplanted more years ago than I care to Remember from NS.. I love it here though.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I was transplanted from Western Scotland to Eastern Ontario, but I didn't see a category for that (so I just voted for Eastern Ontario) kkjuw


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

SW Ont.................been living near Elmira/Elora since about '75 and love it here......'course I'm in the country..........."yee haa, I'm a country boy".......


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

shwa here..........the land of General Motors and Suburbia populated with Toronto Commuters


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

20 years ago I was transplanted from the East coast to Ontario. I've long since stopped thinking of myself as a transplanted East Coaster. I am an Ontarian. For all the good and bad that embodies.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

South Central west easterner.... all Ontario guy. Instead of traveling I have been trying to drive down roads I have not been on lately. It's a big place.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Eastern Ontario most of my life (aside from a few years in Quebec and one in New Jersey).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You should have added another choice - I live in Toronto. 


p.s. What is considered the border between south eastern Ontario and south western Ontari-ari-ari-O.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dunno how to vote - i grew up halfway between north bay and ottawa, and am currently in london for school (graduate 2010) and dunno where i'm living after that.

hmph. and yes, it's yawntario LOL


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I grew up about as SW Ontario as you could - used to spend summers on a friends floating dock hitting golf balls over to Michigan. Great place to grow up. 

Been in and around Toronto for the past 15 years.


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 18, 2009)

No central Ontario, so chose Northern.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I live in Southern Ontario.


It's been good to me, both from a gigging standpoint as well as from a day job one.


Originally from New Brunswick, but I've lived in Ontario longer than I did back east.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lived in Ontario all my life in (gotta think about the order) Wiarton, Sarnia, Brantford, St. Mary's, Goderich, St. Mary's, Stratford, Mitchell, Stratford, Goderich (last 24 years or so), and like to spend lots of time on the Bruce Peninsula where the extended family has a place. Ive never gone south, having spent only one night of my 51 years south of the border, though I'm guilty of periodic day-trips to Elderly Music in Lansing Michigan. Northern Ontario and the east coast is where I like to go on vacation.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I count myself as living in South Central Ontario. I have lived eight years in South Western Ont, on year in Northern Ont. and spent several summers in South Eastern Ontario.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Notice to all ontarians (sp?):

If you have not been to Algonquin park in the spring, summer or fall, GO!.

This message brought to you by:

The people who want you to see natural beauty (tm)


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Notice to all ontarians (sp?):
> 
> If you have not been to Algonquin park in the spring, summer or fall, GO!.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, I grew up in Cape Breton and believe it or not, saw a Moose (many of them) for the 1st time at Algonquin. AMAZING! UP CLOSE. I recommend going there in June as they really like to lick the salt up from the ditches...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Budda said:


> Notice to all ontarians (sp?):
> 
> If you have not been to Algonquin park in the spring, summer or fall, GO!.
> 
> ...


There are so many beautiful areas in Ontario that residents don't even know exist. I happen to live in near the Hockely Valley and Mono Cliffs area, so I know first hand. We are only about an hour North of Toronto, and some of the hiking areas/parks etc around here are some of the nicest I have seen. Every time I go away on a trip, and then come back here, I am reminded of that.

Anyone who lives in Ontario and hasn't seen the Tobermory area is REALLY missing out. It's hard to even describe how breathtaking the scenery is around there. Photos can't even begin to do it justice, but here is one I took last summer:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Budda said:


> Notice to all ontarians (sp?):
> 
> If you have not been to Algonquin park in the spring, summer or fall, GO!.
> 
> ...


Hmm they won't let this gang in.. seriously.... but we know a place not far away where there are no wardens...


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Budda said:


> Notice to all ontarians (sp?):
> 
> If you have not been to Algonquin park in the spring, summer or fall, GO!.
> 
> ...


Here here to this note......I spend a week here every year....its fabulous in the fall as the whole place just empties right out


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There are some great national and provincial parks in Ontario, and my family has enjoyed many of them over the years, like Quetico, Awenda, Rondeau, Point Farms, Pinery, Algonquin, Craigleith, Sauble Falls, Oastler Lake, Balsam Lake, Arrowhead, Fairbank, Bruce Peninsula National etc. 

I used to like to tell folks about my favourite places but now some of them are overrun with people so I hold my tongue. Lots of folks don't get the whole "take only pictures, leave only footprints" idea. Roudy, loud, inconsiderate, littering, illegal behavior seems to be the order of the day for some visitors. 

More than 40 years ago my very first job, working for the corner general store, was picking up litter behind tourists (tour-asses, more like) in a cottaging area. It's worse now. It's not that the locals can't be unruly, it's just that they have more invested and it's uncharacteristic of them to sh!t in their own nest.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> There are some great national and provincial parks in Ontario, and my family has enjoyed many of them over the years, like Quetico, Awenda, Rondeau, Point Farms, Pinery, Algonquin, Craigleith, Sauble Falls, Oastler Lake, Balsam Lake, Arrowhead, Fairbank, Bruce Peninsula National etc.
> 
> I used to like to tell folks about my favourite places but now some of them are overrun with people so I hold my tongue. Lots of folks don't get the whole "take only pictures, leave only footprints" idea. Roudy, loud, inconsiderate, littering, illegal behavior seems to be the order of the day for some visitors.
> 
> ...


Oh you're so right, we are fortunate enough to have a cottage on Georgian Bay, what used to be a peaceful quite place has now been taken over by the moneyd folk with all their (loud) water toys (cause Muskoka is full) they treat us like crap cause our cottage is very modest (Not a 5000 sq ft home) We now only use it a couple of weeks in the summer and all fall. We rent it out the rest of the time. But what a beautiful place Georgian Bay is.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Oh you're so right, we are fortunate enough to have a cottage on Georgian Bay, what used to be a peaceful quite place has now been taken over by the moneyd folk with all their (loud) water toys (cause Muskoka is full) they treat us like crap cause our cottage is very modest (Not a 5000 sq ft home) We now only use it a couple of weeks in the summer and all fall. We rent it out the rest of the time. But what a beautiful place Georgian Bay is.



where abouts is the cottage?...we rented on Georgian bay last year and LOVED it...want to rent there again...but not necessarily the cottage we rented last year - it was right beside the government dock at Dyers Bay....there was a community centre there right next door that had a jam if you can believe it.....I didn't bring my guitar though - didn't know it was happening


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> where abouts is the cottage?...we rented on Georgian bay last year and LOVED it...want to rent there again...but not necessarily the cottage we rented last year - it was right beside the government dock at Dyers Bay....there was a community centre there right next door that had a jam if you can believe it.....I didn't bring my guitar though - didn't know it was happening


We're lucky, we have repeat renters that come back every year, prettymuch booked as of Jan. Just north of Parry Sound.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Oh you're so right, we are fortunate enough to have a cottage on Georgian Bay, what used to be a peaceful quite place has now been taken over by the moneyd folk with all their (loud) water toys (cause Muskoka is full) they treat us like crap cause our cottage is very modest (Not a 5000 sq ft home) We now only use it a couple of weeks in the summer and all fall. We rent it out the rest of the time. But what a beautiful place Georgian Bay is.


We're on Georgian Bay, on the Bruce Peninsula, in what used to be a quiet spot but has become increasingly more busy. Maybe the tanking economy will slow things down a bit. We don't live there, just cottage there, though my parents did live there for 15 years or so and my family has owned the place for 52 years, so we're hardly interlopers. 

Regarding loud water toys: it was once uttered (my dear departed Dad I think) that jetskis were the best reason to own an axe, and he wasn't talking about guitars either. Back and forth they go all firetrucking day long with no destination, no purpose, no reason, and no concern. Before Canada Day and after Labour Day the place is heavenly, but July and August weekends can be tiring.

Want to find nice places to go? Google Earth.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

torndownunit, directions: now. please. 

I like taking amazing pictures, don't have many. I'd like to add to the collection.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Being an army brat takes you all over the place . I was born in Vancouver and lived in that area for 4 years , then to Kingston ON for 5 , Montreal for 2 and Germany for 3 finally settling in SW ON in 1968 and remaining after my dad retired from the military .
I've been in the London area since .


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Southwestern Ontario for me. Have been to both coasts of our country and would love to live on either coast though. Saw mountains for the first time in life two weeks ago and I was awestruck.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> torndownunit, directions: now. please.
> 
> I like taking amazing pictures, don't have many. I'd like to add to the collection.


http://http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&q=bruce+peninsula+national+park&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=IsLSSeKRLJfmnQfP57DiBQ&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title

Here are some more pics from that area...and a map.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

greco said:


> http://http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&q=bruce+peninsula+national+park&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=IsLSSeKRLJfmnQfP57DiBQ&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title
> 
> Here are some more pics from that area...and a map.


Ya basically anywhere you walk along that shoreline is breathtaking. You can find some areas that aren't busy as well. A good chunk of those photos are from the area around the national park. It's incredible, but tends to be a bit busier. There are several other points which are super nice as well though. I can't remember the name, but we went to a lighthouse about 1/2 hour North of Tobermory and hiked around there. It was beautiful.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Any province that comes up with a tune like: _"A place to stand, a place to grow, Ontari-ari-ari-Oh!" _should be nuked. Well, maybe not nuked, but at least bring those responsible for that horrid little ditty to trial.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Have you ever heard the Nepean song?

"Nepean, Nepean... what a wonderful place to be in". I saw it on the news one day lol.


----------

